# Carnival Macabre (Bb clarinet demo)



## Guy Bacos (Jul 21, 2010)

This piece is a dedicated demo for the download Bb clarinet (VSL).

It is accompanied by english horn, bassoon and string ensemble. 

Hope you enjoy!

Carnival Macabre

Comments are welcomed.

Guy


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 21, 2010)

Really nice work, Guy. You make that clarinet sound awfully appealing!


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's so good its "creepy". 
I thought I saw an apparition of Tim Burton fly by as I was listening too. >8o

Simply lovely.


----------



## JBacal (Jul 21, 2010)

Fun piece. I particularly liked the interplay between instruments from :30 to 1:10.

Best,
Jay


----------



## michaelv (Jul 21, 2010)

Macabre, Guy. Very macabre. And chiaroscuro. Bravo. I see little, disjointed figures dancing to this,spotlighted and against a black background.


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2010)

I really liked this! Are trills performed or an articulation? sound good anyway...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really enjoyed writing and orchestrating this one, mainly because of the simplicity of the instrumentation giving it a sweet chamber feel, clarinet, english horn, bassoon and light string ensemble. It was a refreshing change from the playfull snare I love to use, but I kept saying to myself: "No snare this time!" As much as an instrument will add some flavor it could also take something away, at least, that's how I see it.


tomgahagan, I had fun with the winds, more than usually in this one. Just clicked I guess.


Michael, right, the disjointed figures were intentional, as if the scene or someone's eyes were suddenly shifting directions, sometimes from a creepy scene to more charming. 


Rob, the trills are real, I mean recorded trills, yes, I loved them as well.


(Just a reminder. Although one could get by with the download library, keep in mind that the full clarinet lib, as any other ones, have a lot more possibilities for other types of articulations, which I couldn't demonstrate here).


----------



## careyford (Jul 22, 2010)

Guy,

The composition on this is a lot of fun. I wanted more from the cadenza section and the end. Maybe more carnival or more macabre. :oops: 

Thanks for sharing it & good work. 

Richard


----------



## George Caplan (Jul 24, 2010)

this is great.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 24, 2010)

Great Composition Guy....

Do you wanna do a version with the full version of the clarinet included in the extended parts. 

In certain places I thought, it could benefit from additional sample material thats in the extended section.

Great sound and excellent structure over all. 

Also, I think the clarinet can be a little less up front even volume wise - may be narrow it a bit - its quite wide as such.,


Great work!!!!



Tanuj.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 26, 2010)

guy - once again awesome writing. absolutely fantastic and incredible mockup. say, fancy making a clarinet part available and a music minus clarinet? i'd love to have a crack at playing this, give me an excuse to get some practise in. i could record it for you and see how it compares with your very convincing mock-up.

it's very francaix-like. do you know his stuff at all? he wrote pretty much the toughest concerto for clarinet and its quite a challenge to master.

and i don't agree with pulling the clarinet back. this is a solo concerto-style not solo in the context of a purely orchestral piece. i think you have positioned exactly exactly right. another day you might have used a whisker less reverb, but even then, it sounds absolutely right and natural.

it really is just fabulous writing and very convincing as a mock-up. sheesh - the bar just gets higher and higher...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Stevenson,

Thank you so much!

I didn't know you were a clarinetist, I do now. I'll certainly keep you in mind, if or when I get around printing it, and that would be very exciting to hear the difference, well it's of course more natural with a real clarinet, played by a professional, but glad the mockup was convincing enough. Encouraging though!

No, don't know Francaix, but I will check him up. That's interesting.

Listening again to it, I was quite comfortable with the vol of the clar, so I agree. If it wasn't the solo instrument it would be different of course.

You'll have to excuse me now while I go frame your post!


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, Guy. 

A fine composition what I like a lot!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice ! Sequencing / mix is great too !


----------

